# My 'new' 4000



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

Came complete with flaking clearcoat and a nice layer of dirt.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (Coolwhite Fox)*

I want one but can't find one.
Nice find though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (Coolwhite Fox)*

Cool find, will this be a winter/beater car, or a project?


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (PerL)*

Everyday car, with some little projects planned for it.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (Coolwhite Fox)*

Sounds like me, then! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (PerL)*

Got to find me a set of these:


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (Coolwhite Fox)*

Dude. Put me on that list too!!
Welcome to the fold, my friend.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (Meaney)*








Wow, body double, heres mine when I brought it home a little over a year and half ago


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (NW4KQ driver)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (Coolwhite Fox)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (MFZERO)*

Welcome. let me be the first to tell you that they are AMAZING cars. Had some GOOD GOOD fun with mine last night, and for the record, I have had more fun in my 87 4KQ in the snow that I bought for $650 than in my 98 GTI VR6 SC throwing down about 280whp in the summer


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (DubinBuffalo)*









haha sweet northwest we found another brother lol


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

oh but dude take off that pinstripe ewwwww

i got a red strpie on the bimmer its buggin me but its still winter so im liveing with it


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: (the tankman cometh)*

Aww you don't like the stripe? You hurt me so...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (Coolwhite Fox)*

Good luck with the 4K. There's another on ebay right now FYI if someone's looking. I hope to get my '84 back on the road sometime next summer. I\


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (Coolwhite Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coolwhite Fox* »_Got to find me a set of these:









nice car man...good find....Hey!! thats a pic I took of my rims!!








Yes they would fit very nicely on your car as they are 4x108
I am bouncing around the idea of possibly selling them...shoot me an IM if your interested.


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (jonny_breakz)*

Yeah, that's the only pic I've seen of them, so you know....


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (Coolwhite Fox)*

You get the idea.....


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: My 'new' 4000 (jonny_breakz)*


----------

